# Audi TT Enhancement Detail



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Audi TT Enhancement Detail

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
Chemical guy's woolly mammoth drying towel
3m yellow pads 150mm 75 mm
3m black pads 150mm 75mm
Halogen site lights
Makita rotary polisher
DA Polisher
Carpro Fixer Polish
Carpro eraser
Britemax Blackmax
3m masking tape
Meguiars APC
Costco microfibre towels
Meguiars hyper dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
Bilt Hamber AutoWheels
Valet Pro PH neutral Snowfoam
Valet pro tyre dressing
AMDetails AMbubbles
AMDetails AM Wax
Bilt Hamber clay bar
Autosmart Tardis
Various brushes
Kranzle pressure washer
Carpro Sheepskin wash mitt
Carpro Perl
Noodle wash mitt
Carpro Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Uber buffing clothes	
Autobrite Snow foam gun
Chemical guys Jetseal 109
Autobrite Repel
Auto Finesse Mecury Metal Polish
00 grade wire wool

Car wash snowfoamed and washed outside, before bringing inside for claying and then rinsed before being brought inside for drying



















Some before photos














































Car was taped up ready for polishing with Carpro fixer polish on a yellow 3m pads the panels wiped down with Carpro Eraser and followed up with Britemax blackmax on black 3m pads.








































































































































Exhaust was cleaned up using Auto Finesse metal polish and 00 grade wire wool



















Wax was AMDetals AM Wax first coat applied by hand leaving it for around 30min before buffing with Uber buffing towels, a second coat as applied and the process repeated.
The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Perl which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.
After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of Autobrite repel and also gave the arches coat of hyper dressing and dressed the tyres using the Valet pro tyre dressing. Alloys sealed using 2 coats of Chemical guys Jetseal 109



































































































































































A couple of beading shot`s


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Impressive results  . Bodywork was a right mess before you worked your magic.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

wow - thats is superb mate - very impressed


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks really good mate, nice work.

Is that a Brooklands 280 in the background?


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

noidea said:


> Looks really good mate, nice work.
> 
> Is that a Brooklands 280 in the background?


It is matey, i look after the owners Capri collection which is soon to include a Tickford Capri 8)


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

What a difference. looks great


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers Mike


----------



## moonytt (Aug 16, 2012)

What a great finish


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top work as ever mate


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers Guys 8)


----------

